# Sandbridge Bait??



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

I am gonna give Sandbridge a shot 11-15. I am aware that the pier is gone. I will be in need of fresh bunker or mullet. Is there a bait shop in Sandbridge.? If not ,is there a reliable bait shop near Rudee Inlet? A long time ago I used to catch a lot of crabs and baby spot, white perch, etc netting in Back Bay opposite Little Island Park. I was told that there was a pipe that went from the pier and carried ocean water to this area of Back Bay. Is there a chance of throw netting bait in this area. Sorry for all the questions from a new poster, but with the way the fishing has been lately, I am not confident in catching cut bait from the surf.
Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i'd say buy some frozen bait before ya get to sandbridge ..then hit your old spots for live bait......i'm sure some ppl from the richmond area can recommend some bait shops to hit thats on your way... all i can recommend is lighthouse tackle,oceans east and the bait shop at rudee's inlet marina.......

hope you get into some fish this weekend... if not...come back the next weekend.. nov 22... alot of pierandsurf.com people will meet down there to fish and meet each other...its gonna be a good time ...catchin fish or not....so come on out ....be sure to post your fishing report from your trip...we'd like to know whats happenin down there on the beach...good luck!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Call Princess Anne Distributors on 17 th street....they open 6or 7 am and have bait and tackle(all you can use and great $)...the R


----------



## tigerbytes1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Sandbridge gone?*

After the hurricane, I asked around on the board but never got a status report on Sandbridge. Is the pier really gone? I only get there once a year in the summer - may have to surf fish next year. As for bait - you may want to stop by the Super- Walmart (you will probably pass it on your way in). They seemed to have the best prices on bait last year. Just not sure if they sell it year-round. Good luck.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

the new bass pro shop in hampton will be open also..


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*thanks*

I should be able to find some fresh spot to take. I will post a report upon return. I know it's a little early for stripers, but if my luck turns there is a chance for both drum and striper. After fishing Frank & Frans drum tourney, I'll settle for skate. I need to serve my friends some fish anyway. Thank You---Ron


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

tigerbytes the pier is there just damaged. They were renovating it next spring anyway. So it will reopen next spring after the renovations.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Tiger...

LIP did suffer some damage adn is closed for the rest of teh season. you should be fine next year. I hear they should open it again in the spring after the complete some repairs.

todd


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Try your local Asian food mart.They supply what alot of us fishing folk call bait.
But seriosly,they do carry a pretty fresh supply of mullet,spot(not cleaned"shrimp(heads still on)and some of the largest squid this side of the Mississippi.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

It is good to know that the pier will be restored and lengthened
for next year. Thanks nsearch4drum for the oriental market idea.
A friend also told me you can get squid of a lifetime at these places. I will try this, and if I don't use it all , I'll sure put it to use
Thanksgiving week in Avon. Might even try that soak and freeze in bunker oil trick.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Where are the fish? I fished Sandbridge this morning from 6:30 to 8:30 with shrimp and squid and never even got a nibble from a crab. The conditions were perfect, just the right amount of wind, wave and temperature. It was a nice sunrise but a disappointing fishing trip. Where are the fish? Happy Vets Day! Semper Fi!


----------



## tigerbytes1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Digger and bassn! Hope to see you there next year.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

nsearch..i jsut came back from the fortune oriental supermarket in the timberlake shopping center......they have fresh mullet and blue and croaker...didnt see any spot....they also have big selection of frozen small fish and big squids....

i stopped in to pick me up a few bags of gyoza and a whole rabbit


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dinner @ Kajuns!Love me some wabbit


----------

